# Bic America or Martin Logan



## Otis (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm trying to decide on a new sub or subs for a new house, the room is about 20 by 15 and partially open with high ceilings, 14ft probably. I have been looking on Amazon, thinking about 2 Bic America 12's or on Craig's List there is a mint condition Martin Logan Depth i, asking $500, I imagine cash in hand they would go lower. I've never heard a Martin Logan and I'm pretty sure I know what the Bic America will sound like. Any advice, the the two Bics would be a little less money? Thanks for any help.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

What is your ratio for music/movies? If it leans towards the music, the Martin Logan would be a good choice. If it leans towards movies and/or games, dual BIC's would add more bombast.

Another way to look at this is, get the quality sub now (ML) and then save for a second one later.


----------



## Otis (Mar 17, 2011)

More music, however due to cost I would probably never add another Martin Logan unit. I don't know how I feel about adding a second unit of a different brand. Thanks for your thoughts, I'm waiting on a reply to see if the Martin Logan unit is still available and any flexibility in price.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Otis said:


> More music, however due to cost I would probably never add another Martin Logan unit. I don't know how I feel about adding a second unit of a different brand. Thanks for your thoughts, I'm waiting on a reply to see if the Martin Logan unit is still available and any flexibility in price.


Music primarily, I would go for the single ML. I wouldn't recommend mixing brands, it can be hard, although not impossible, to get them to play nice together.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

A mint Martin Logan Depth I for $500 and more music than movies? That's a no brainer right there. Jump on it!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree, One ML would out preform two BICs without an issue. the build quality of the ML is also much better and will go deeper.


----------



## Otis (Mar 17, 2011)

I agree the ML is the one to get, I emailed about it yesterday, no reply so far, I will keep my fingers crossed. I own some higher end gear but nothing as high end as Martin Logan. Thanks for all the help.


----------

